# Popup aus mehreren Frames automatisch schließen



## sv-markus (16. Mrz 2005)

Hallo! Wohl eher keine wirklich Anfängerfrage (oder doch?) aber ich stehe vor einem Problem:

Ich ziehe als Linkgesteuertes Popup ein neues Fenster bestehend aus zwei Frames. Alles kein Problem bis auf eine Kleinigkeit: Ich möchte nun, dass sich dieses Popup bei Verlassen der Seite duch einen Klick auf ein anderes Fenster (zum Beispiel das im Hintergrund befindliche Hauptfenster wieder schließt. Funktioniert die Geschichte bei einem normalen Popup mit "<body onBlur="self.close();">" ganz hervorragend, bekomme ich es bei dem Fenster mit den zwei Frames nicht hin...? Kann jemand helfen??? Danke und Gruß

Markus


----------



## Sky (16. Mrz 2005)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## dotlens (16. Mrz 2005)

*verschieb*


----------

